# A Town called Penguin



## Warrigal (Jan 22, 2019)

There is a town called Penguin on the Island of Tasmania.

This couple live in Penguin, among fairy penguins.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-01...enguin-colony-for-six-months-of-year/10732450


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 22, 2019)

They are so cute. My little grandson would love it there. He adores penguins.


----------



## oldman (Jan 27, 2019)

In the next county over, we have towns named, “Intercourse”, “Blue Ball” and “Paradise.” They are only the names of the towns and not what the people actually do or have. They are Amish and/or Pennsylvania Dutch towns. There are a few more interesting town names. 

Check out the map of Lancaster County, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2019)

What an amazing story these folks live with. I love the picture with the view. I would live there in a New York minute. Love animals. (Cats not included)


----------

